# Ceramic Christmas Tree



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

I made on for my mom back in the early 1970s. She had always wanted one, so I took a ceramics course just to make it. They were all the rage then. I saw one on FB Marketplace for $150, which even by my standards, I think quite an optimistic price.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 6, 2019)

Lovely trees! Not seen these in England but that dont mean they are not available in the stores or online  I do like the ceramic concept and will look up online to see if they can be bought here.
Yep, available here in many outlets and may buy one.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice ceramic tree. I miss seeing those.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice,I remember them. Is it hard to change the bulbs if they blow?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2019)

This is our little ceramic tree we put up every year, haven't brought it in from the garage yet, but will soon.  My days of real trees are over, just the two of us and we have a very simple holiday celebration.  Ruth, on mine there's just a small bulb that you put into the bottom of the tree, like one you'd use in an old fashioned night light, that gives some lighting to the 'bulbs' on the ceramic tree.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 7, 2019)

Ive just _got_ to buy one. Going on the hunt and try the local garden centre before I go online to purchase


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 7, 2019)

I made ours after taking a ceramics course years ago because I'd wanted one when I was a kid. The grandkids like it. I see them in antique stores this time of year. Here's a small one from the Vermont Country Store. https://www.vermontcountrystore.com...ct/67028?variantName=Color&variantValue=White


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice,I remember them. Is it hard to change the bulbs if they blow?


The tree is hollow. The bulbs you see on the outside are lit by an internal light bulb in the base.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 7, 2019)

My sister in law still puts up her 50 year old silver tree.....


----------



## Catlady (Dec 7, 2019)

I remember my mother had one, very pretty, I don't know what happened to it.  It would be ideal for someone like me that doesn't fuss much over Christmas decorations but would like to have something festive that lights up.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 7, 2019)

This is the most popular one at Amazon for $33
https://www.amazon.com/Best-Choice-...ceramic+christmas+tree&qid=1575741290&sr=8-10


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 7, 2019)

These Ceramic trees are new to me and find them fascinating.

I have a tall tree that I bought four years ago it's pure white and has green and white lights and it will be in situ tomorrow abw when my Son and family come to dress it. Son gets it from the loft and my GD dresses it. I am looking forward to seeing it twinkling away in the conservatory and just hope the lights work first time, fingers crossed


----------



## toffee (Dec 7, 2019)

that s wow' I have never heard of them ---


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2019)

I remember those.  At this point I've got far more decorations than appetite to take them out and put them away.  Even so, our house is far more decorated than most.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 12, 2019)

I made mine in the 80’s I noticed mine doesn’t have anything on the top of my tree!  I’m leaving mine to my middle granddaughter.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

My mother in law has one and I actually like it.
They look nice especially at night with the house lights off.


----------

